# For those of you that did IVF...how many did you transfer and how many beans stuck?



## sarahincanada

hi everyone :flower:
never posted in here so I hope you dont mind. I was just looking for some feedback from those over 35 that did IVF or FET...how many did you transfer and how many beans stuck?
thank you in advance and wishing you all a happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Omi

I had two transferred and one stuck! I only got 5 eggs to begin with and two of those fertilised, both embryos were top graded though :flower: He's due in less than 3 weeks :happydance:

Good luck and all the best hun! :hug: xx


----------



## sarahincanada

Omi said:


> I had two transferred and one stuck! I only got 5 eggs to begin with and two of those fertilised, both embryos were top graded though :flower: He's due in less than 3 weeks :happydance:
> 
> Good luck and all the best hun! :hug: xx

awww good luck, not long now!!
thank you for your reply, trying to decide whether to put back 1 or 2 for my FET, FS says 2 at my age but Id prefer not to have twins for a variety of reasons. The stats for twins seems so rare at 39 and I just wondered if anyone on here had had twins from IVF.
:flower:


----------



## Omi

one of my friends here on b&b had the same procedure done (ivf with icsi) and was told she had really bad quality embryos, like really, no hope and no chance, so they agreed to put back two even if just nearly 30 - and both stuck!! She's now over 25 weeks and doing really well. 

I guess, im telling you the above because you can never really tell and you have to weigh up whether you can/ want to take the chance the extra embryos gives you or not. In our case we didnt have any the extra funds to pay for further treatment so it was all or nothing really, lol! Obviously we have been extremely lucky and blessed :cloud9:

Good luck whatever you decide to do hun :hug: x


----------



## Reem777

Hi
I had 7 eggs collected but only 3 good enough to put back, this was our 4th and final go so as I'm 40 we were allowed to have all 3 transferred! Figured with my track record it was worth the risk as very unlikely all 3 would stick. Got my bfp on boxing day :)
I have my first scan in tue to see how many if any have stuck so will update then :) x


----------



## sarahincanada

Reem777 said:


> Hi
> I had 7 eggs collected but only 3 good enough to put back, this was our 4th and final go so as I'm 40 we were allowed to have all 3 transferred! Figured with my track record it was worth the risk as very unlikely all 3 would stick. Got my bfp on boxing day :)
> I have my first scan in tue to see how many if any have stuck so will update then :) x

oooh good luck, please report back! wow so you had 4 goes, how many did you retrieve/transfer each time before?

I decided to put in 1 for now, to try and get a singleton. I cuts down my chances and could take longer for a bfp but I will try to be patient. My FS feels I will get pregnant with my 8 frosties so I am trying to look at the big picture :thumbup:


----------



## Reem777

Wow you got a good result with 10 5 day blasts, def will get a bfp with one of those, they say blasts are a better bet :) 
I retrieved 14 eggs with my first go but only had two suitable for transfer, one went back, bfn,and one as fet, bfn.
Second full cycle only manage 4 which was a shock considering we managed 14 only 6 months previous! Only 2 available to transfer again soboth went back, bfn.
This final time we retrieved 7 which I was happy with considering was expecting less! This time 3 were good enough so all went back and BPF :) just hoping its stuck!
All my transfers have been 2 days as never enough to go to blast :( 
All the best with your transfer xxx


----------



## sarahincanada

wow Im keeping everything crossed for your scan, you have been through so much. isnt it all random, theres many people who fail their first IVF then get pregnant with twins their 2nd, it blows my mind. I suppose we just have to find those golden embryos and that can take time. Even though they say blasts are better theres so many people on here pregnant with 2 or 3 day transfers. I wish I could know for sure I will get a bfp, I feel confident but you never know. like on your failed 1st and 2nd try if you could know you would get a bfp on your 3rd it would have made things much easier. I will be checking back on tuesday :hugs:


----------



## davecr033

Hello Ladies,

I am 35 and completed IVF with 16 eggs extracted, 8 went to full blast, so we transferred two and one stuck. Due in another 6 weeks and feeling very blessed.

Good luck to the rest of you.


----------

